# AF... how late is "late"?



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

:














About sums up my feelings.

Here's the rundown.... Mirena inserted on 11/14. AF should have started around 11/20 that month. Started on 11/16 instead (2 days after IUD inserted). It lasted longer than normal, but it was right after the IUD was inserted so that's fairly normal. IUD was taken out on 12/07. I had been spotting/bleeding since it was inserted. AF started 12/08 (I guess it was AF and not just bleeding from the long, painful procedure to get it out). I have 28 day cycles, pretty regular on that. AF should have started today. I'm not feeling it at all. No cramping that normally comes before, nothing. I took a break from any birth control this month (except condoms) to let my body heal from the horrible IUD experience. Once AF starts I'll start back on the pills. But I'm a bit freaked out. It's not like me to be late and not have *any* feelings of AF coming soon.

To add on to that craziness my vagina hurts/itches a LOT. Pretty sure I have a yeast infection. Wonderful.


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Sounds like your hormones are just really messed up right now and that makes sense = yeast infection. I would say let it ride for another week and see how you feel. If you are worried about pregnancy you could test but it sounds like you were careful and your system is just trying to regulate itself.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Yeah in that situation, you can't really say what is late or not. Too many hormonal upsets and such. Hope it all gets back to normal soon!


----------



## Thystle (Feb 7, 2006)

Sooooooooooooooooo have you taken a pg test yet?


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thystle* 
Sooooooooooooooooo have you taken a pg test yet?

No. Probably won't for a while (as long as I can hold DP off for). Because of everything else that's going on and I'm not really *that* late....

Though DP was bugging me yesterday to get a test







I think if it were up to him he'd have me test every month, the day before AF is due and every day until it actually comes


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

: Still no sign of AF...


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

So- before I run off to work, I guess the question is- how long would you wait to test given the circumstances I'm in (with the IUD and all). Obviously my hormones are a wreck. And now I'm a few days late (should have come on Saturday). I don't "feel" pregnant (but, then again, I didn't "feel" pregnant with ds either... had not a day of morning sickness and most days I wouldn't have known I was pregnant, if it wasn't for the growing belly!). But I don't "feel" like AF is coming soon either.

ARGH!

I can't test today. I promised DP I wouldn't (it's his birthday.... which would be cool if we were *trying* to have a baby. But we're not. And being pregnant would not be a good thing right now). But if AF isn't here by tomorrow I might end up testing.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

I would test right now...


----------



## kristenburgess (Sep 15, 2002)

Steph I was late last month and my AF *did* show - 3.5 days late. Of course now I want to pg but that's beside the point... Anyways, it could be the hormones out of whack from the IUD, could be emotions and stress, etc.

If I were you I'd test, but you decide what is right for you.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Okay, that would figure. *Just* as I was getting to the point where I would test- AF shows up. Woo!







:


----------



## kristenburgess (Sep 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StephandOwen* 
Okay, that would figure. *Just* as I was getting to the point where I would test- AF shows up. Woo!







:

















Glad AF decided to bring her lazy self along! It probably is a mix of the hormones and holiday/new year stress still around. Take some time to pamper yourself


----------



## KatFromCA (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StephandOwen* 
Okay, that would figure. *Just* as I was getting to the point where I would test- AF shows up. Woo!







:









Wow, we're in the same boat! My last was 12/2 - 12/5 and I seriously panicked until I started again on 1/9 - same day as you. There must be something in the water...


----------

